# Stromal Sarcoma



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I have a friend whose dog recently had a splenectomy because of a mass. It turned out to be stromal sarcoma. I haven't found much about it except it is a slow growing cancer (?). Has anyone had any experience with this type of cancer?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

never heard of it, sorry


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I haven't either, I even looked on NC State's Vet med school's site to see if any info came up because I wasn't finding anything when I googled it. 

I'm sorry about your friend's dog.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this up once to see if anyone else may have heard of this-diagnosis of splenic stromal sarcoma.......


----------

